# Has Anyone Been To King Phillips Cg



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone has been to King Phillips Campground. My niece and her family are thinking of tent camping (their first time) there this summer and I told her I'd scope it out the Outbackers before she put down a deposit!!
Thanks,
Ember


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

ember said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering if anyone has been to King Phillips Campground. My niece and her family are thinking of tent camping (their first time) there this summer and I told her I'd scope it out the Outbackers before she put down a deposit!!
> Thanks,
> Ember


We've camping at King Phillips a bunch of times and we have always liked it. I look at it as the cheaper alternative when in the Lake George area. There are some more private spots in the back where it is more wooded. There is a great bike path that you can get on right in front of the little amusement park next door.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! I'll let my niece know!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I know this won't help, but we'll be at the Lake George KOA tomorrow (Friday, June 25) for two nights before heading to Bar Harbor, Maine via Twin Mountain, New Hampshire.

I could give you a report on the LG KOA if you're so inclined.









(Follow our three month tour around the U.S. in our OB at this *link*).


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

raynardo said:


> I know this won't help, but we'll be at the Lake George KOA tomorrow (Friday, June 25) for two nights before heading to Bar Harbor, Maine via Twin Mountain, New Hampshire.
> 
> I could give you a report on the LG KOA if you're so inclined.
> 
> ...


That would be great!


----------

